# Austria by brch



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Graz panorama*

Graz night pano, Austria by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Innsbruck*

City of Innsbruck on Inn river waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr

Historic street of Innsbruck view by brch1, on Flickr

Historic street of Innsbruck view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful impressions of my home country, brch! :applause:
This one fascinated me most:



brch said:


> Historic street of Innsbruck view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Graz*

Graz, Austria by brch1, on Flickr

Graz, Austria by brch1, on Flickr

Graz, Austria by brch1, on Flickr

Graz Kunsthouse, Austria by brch1, on Flickr

Graz, Austria by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful picture of the Kunsthouse!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Austria, brch :applause:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Murinsel Graz*

Murinsel Graz, Austria by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Achen lake in Tirol*

Achen lake turquoise water and Alps mountains view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bad Radkersburg in Steirmark*

Bad Radkersburg, Styria, Austria by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Graz*

Graz landmark and cityscape dusk view from Schlossberg by brch1, on Flickr

Graz city center christmas fair sunset view by brch1, on Flickr

Graz Christmas fair ferris wheel sunset view by brch1, on Flickr

Herrengasse street in Graz christmas time rush by brch1, on Flickr

City of Graz Mur river and Murinsel view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Austria :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Innsbruck*

Jesus Christ crucifixion and gay pride flags view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Graz*

Uhrturm landmark and Graz cityscape aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Graz view from Schlossberg at sunset by brch1, on Flickr

Mur river Murinsel island walkway in Graz by brch1, on Flickr

Graz city center aerial view at burning sunset by brch1, on Flickr

Graz and Mur river coast sunset view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Graz looks so very nice and the river is just beautiful.. Already a long time on my list to visit but never got there yet.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bad Sankt Leonhard im Lavanttal, Carinthia*

Bad sankt Leonhard colorful streetscape by brch1, on Flickr

Town of Bad sankt Leonhard by brch1, on Flickr

Schloss Wiesenau view in Lavanttal by brch1, on Flickr

Bad sankt Leonhard im Lavanttal church by brch1, on Flickr

Town of Bad sankt Leonhard im Lavanttal by brch1, on Flickr

Town of Bad sankt Leonhard im Lavanttal by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Stunning photography! :applause:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great pics...luv the 'big squid'.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Graz at sunset*

Graz city center and Mur river aerial burning sunset view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates and from Austria :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vienna panoramic*

Vienna panoramic by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hundertwasserhaus*

Hundertwasserhaus in Vienna by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Hundertwasserhaus is so nice! kay:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

yansa said:


> Hundertwasserhaus is so nice! kay:


Vienna is fantastic, organized and beautiful city. I think it is nice to live there!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

brch said:


> Vienna is fantastic, organized and beautiful city. I think it is nice to live there!


I'm glad you had such a good time here, brch! 
Yes, in comparison Vienna has a very good living quality.
And - let's forget some social and political weak spots for a moment -
I love my hometown.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Really nice pictures and country. Love the mixture of landscape and architecture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed Hundertwasserhaus is really very nice! :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Karlskirche Vienna*

Karlskirche Vienna by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pic, brch! kay:
Karlskirche has one of the best reflections in Vienna, and I also recommend
to visit the building behind the church (beautiful entrance).
I will show it in one of my next updates, will take some time.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vienna riverfront*

City of Vienna Dandube river waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful! I love the color, the reflection and the panorama.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos once again :cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful, I like the clarity of your photos...and nice subjects as well.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*View from Schlossberrg*

Vienna cityscape from Gloriette viewpoint above Schlossberg castle view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Wien*

Red phone booth in Vienna street view by brch1, on Flickr

City of Vienna Dandube river waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr

Vienna international center Kaiserwasser lake reflection view by brch1, on Flickr

Donaupark lake fountain and Donauturm tower view in Vienna by brch1, on Flickr

Chinese pavilion in Donaupark of Vienna by brch1, on Flickr

Vienna subway station of U-bahn view by brch1, on Flickr

Prater fun park carousel in Vienna view by brch1, on Flickr

Old and new Vienna cityscape view by brch1, on Flickr

Prater Riesenrad giant Ferris wheel in Vienna view by brch1, on Flickr

Saint Peter church of Vienna street view by brch1, on Flickr

Historic architecture square in Vienna view by brch1, on Flickr

Belvedere in Vienna water reflection view at sunset by brch1, on Flickr

Donauinsel of Vienna Dandube coastline evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update, brch! Lovely pics of the Prater carousel and Saint Peter church! kay:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Very nice sets of pics from Austria, they are making me look forward even more to my trip there next week. :cheers2:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Jonesy55 said:


> Very nice sets of pics from Austria, they are making me look forward even more to my trip there next week. :cheers2:


*@Jonesy55: *Vienna this week suffers from a heat wave up to 35 degrees Celsius.
But there are also enough people here who like this weather! 


However the weather is next week: I wish you a nice and unforgettable stay
in Vienna!  (If you have any questions, please don't be shy to ask.)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Thank you! We don't actually arrive in Austria until the end of next week, we are spending a few days in Belgium and Germany first. Not sure if we will make it to Vienna, we are staying in the central part of the country so will probably visit Salzburg at some point.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Jonesy55 said:


> Thank you! We don't actually arrive in Austria until the end of next week, we are spending a few days in Belgium and Germany first. Not sure if we will make it to Vienna, we are staying in the central part of the country so will probably visit Salzburg at some point.


Salzburg is wonderful - I think it's beauty will make you stay. 
Anyway, would be nice if you made it until Vienna.
Have a nice trip!


----------

